# Perfect Work Dog



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Last week I brought Midnite to work with me and I was pretty impressed with him, so I brought him again today. When I was leaving this morning I told him it's time to go to work and he went and patiently sat by the door waiting for me. Of course it's like packing for a child, bone((check), all natural raw hide(check), water bowl(check) and his ball of course(check). 

I had told the one supervisor that I would be bringing him, so he was aware that when he walked in at 5 am from the dark he wouldn't be surprised. When he came in Midnite was chewing his ostrich neck and never moved, he looked up, seen him and ignored him. The supervisor had to walk right past Midnite to get to his desk to get a water, Midnite continues to chew the bone, not a peep. We talked for a minute, then he was leaving. Midnite dropped his bone, nudged his hand in a playful manner and literally walked him to the door in a perfect heel position. The supervisor asked what he was doing, I said he is doing what he was taught--heeling. 

Midnite comes and gets me when someone comes to unload and he does a perfect job. Right now he is just laying down waiting for the next person. Not a peep out of him, just a wonderful experience. I think he enjoys coming to work with me ALOT. I completely enjoy having him here with me. He is such an awesome dog. I have said this a million times before, I wish I could have 100 of him and I really wish the people that dumped him could see him now--they would kick themselves for getting rid of him. He is one of the best decisions I ever made in my life.

Midnite chewing his rawhide(it's all natural straight from the cow)


Midnite letting me know someone is here


I think I'm moving to slow, he seems to be like um come on


At the door(with his rawhide of course)


I just got done telling him good job


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He's beautiful -sounds like he enjoys his time at work with you


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

That's awesome! These dogs need a job and yours really has one.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> That's awesome! These dogs need a job and yours really has one.


It started pouring so no one was coming in and one of the drivers snuck in, neither Midnite or I heard the door. He tossed his tin on the counter and both of us jumped--Midnite jumped, followed by one deep bark, then wagging tail because he recognized him. I told Mudnite I was docking his pay for sleeping on the job:smile2:

Then a customer came in the wrong door, he walks up and sees Mufnite and says Whoa--stopped in his tracks. Midnite did his usual stare down he does with strangers and just stayed put like I asked him.

Midnite seems to recognize the guys that work with me versus the customers. I'm thinking uniform maybe? All the guys played with him and he was just having a blast.


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

Is he on the payroll?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Della Luna said:


> Is he on the payroll?


He should be, he works harder then some in the office.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

That's wonderful! I wish I had a job where Newlie could come to work with me..


----------



## tolbert1 (Oct 3, 2016)

That's awesome-beautiful dog!


----------

